# Diesel is comming!!!!



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

I work at the plant in Windsor Ontario, there, is a CRD Caravan coming, with a 2.8L diesel engine, and i am 95% sure it will also be caried in the Routan. I have seen the diesel Caravan with my own eyes......yes its out there. (Oh and a nother little tinbit, you know how chrysler said that the Chalenger R/T wasen't getting a manual tranny,.....NOT TRUE, i have seen it, sat in it and played with the stick in the new chalanger R/T with a manual gear box. It should be released in a year or 2. just a little side note)


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

I am guessing the 2.8L is the CRD from the Jeep liberty CRD, which was a 2.8L 4 cylinder...... But like i said i have yet to see the 2.8L's i just know that thay are comming!


----------



## emPoWaH (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*

You can already get a RHD Grand Voyager 2.8 CRD in Britain. I heard Magna Steyr is no longer making Chryslers in Austria, which might explain why you saw the diesel in Canada. I doubt the CRD meets US emissions, but it would be nice...
Specs from the UK site:
94.0 x 100.0 mm
17.5:1
2776 cc
4 cylinders
Common rail, direct electronic injection
Diesel
Automatic, 6 gears
In Line
161 hp @ 3800
265 lb-ft @ 1600-3000 
16 valves
0-60: 11.9 sec
115 mph top speed
247 g/km CO2
30.4 mpg, combined
38.7 mpg, extra urban
22.8 mpg, urban
By comparison, the current 3.8 OHV:
96.0 x 87.0 mm
9.6:1
3778 cc
6 cylinders
Sequential Multiport Injection
Unleaded Petrol
Automatic, 6 gears
60 degree v
190 hp @ 5200
225 lb-ft @ 4000 
12 valves
0-60: 12.6 sec
120 mph top speed
302 g/km CO2
22.2 mpg, combined
31.0 mpg, extra urban
15.0 mpg, urban


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (emPoWaH)*

My sources at VWoA say there will be no diesel options on the Routan.


----------



## Iknowsecrets (Jun 7, 2008)

Trust this source and there will be no diesel in the routan any time soon. The liberty was a 3.0l CRD diesel. The caravan has had diesels over sees for years along with about 3/4 of chryslers over there.


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, as soon as i find out more, or if we start test fitting stuff in the plant that is out of the ordinary (like a diesel, eather VW, or chrysler products) i will let al of you know! Augest is offical start up date for the VW vans, we build a few a week now thow...and i must say thay are very nice in person!!!


----------



## tkempster (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (emPoWaH)*

Being the UK site, I should expect that the economy numbers are in Imperial gallons... if so, for the diesel in US terms they would be:
25.3 mpg, combined
32.2 mpg, extra urban
19.0 mpg, urban
Cheers!


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

Bring me a diesel. I'm already stocking up on veggie oil.


----------



## rmarra (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (wildhare)*

I have a Chrsler Town and Country and the finishings are quite good. The pics from the site are identical to my van minus the Chrysler logos and the VW radio.
Enough with the gas guzzling gas engines...give me a Diesel and I'm first in line.


----------



## Anomious (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*

The Liberty was a 2.8 VM Motori Italian diesel. The little oiler is a great engine but Chrysler screwed it up with the transmission and ecu. 
LK, X CRD owner. X Chrysler customer.


----------



## roadtripper (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (Anomious)*

i don't know if you mean an overseas liberty diesel or the one they sold here, but the one sold here in the states was an embarassment. mpg in the TEENS and a dog. i guess putting a badge on ol' routie means they might do anything now, but with their tdi rep, i don't think vw would want any part of THAT. 
the problem with any new diesel application is that the u.s. regs are so out of touch compared to what automakers can develop ROW . . . it's one thing to keep refining the proven, excellent tdi, but it seems hard to believe that they'd go through the development and cost of a new engine for a relatively short-run, stop-gap, one-off rebadge. 
it's bass ackwards and it's a shame, because the squandering of resources on this hybrid nonesense will produce tragically less bang (squish bang) per efficiency chasing buck. makes you wonder what those carmakers and their overlords are really up to.


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, engines too look for in the new chrysler/VW van line (Grand Caravan/T&C/Routan) there WILL be a 2.2L, 2.8L, 3.3L, 3.6L, 3.8L, and 4.0L. We are only running the 3.3, 3.8, and 4.0 right now, but the Euro models, and the diesel are coming soon!


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*

Can you confirm the 3.6 and DSG will be in MY2010s?
Thanks!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Can you confirm the 3.6 and DSG will be in MY2010s?

How about unconfirming it? Some time in the future it is likely that the Chrysler vans (and the Routan too) will have the new Phoenix 3.6 liter engine fitted to it, and that the "dual-clutch automatic" that Chrysler is developing _may_ find its way into the minivans as well.
http://www.allpar.com/mopar/phoenix-engines.html
http://www.allpar.com/corporat....html


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

the dont know if the 3.6 is the VW 3.6, or a new chrysler engine......i am tryin to find that out......but as of DSG.....i dont see schrysler getting that from VW.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*

The 3.6 is the Phoenix engine developed jointly between Chrysler and Daimler... it is not the VW VR6.
The DSG I'm referring to is not VW's Borg-Warner unit but is made by Getrag for Chrysler. Chrysler will name it "Powershift"... but of course VW will still call it DSG regardless of the supplier.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C...ngine
http://www.freerepublic.com/fo...posts


----------

